# For Mike at DB



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

I see you're offering some Microshift parts on your bikes. http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/dawes/lt_dlx.htm

Have you had a chance to look at the entire line? Are you planning any offerings with their higher end parts like Arsis? How are they holding up in use so far?

I know there's going to be those who won't use the group because it's unproven. But, you have to start somewhere.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

cs1 said:


> I see you're offering some Microshift parts on your bikes. http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/dawes/lt_dlx.htm
> 
> Have you had a chance to look at the entire line? Are you planning any offerings with their higher end parts like Arsis? How are they holding up in use so far?
> 
> I know there's going to be those who won't use the group because it's unproven. But, you have to start somewhere.



We have used Microshift for over a year on some entry bikes; the results are great. Customers love the action and we have had zero issues. Very nice stuff and probably underrated

We have been testing a bike with 20-speed higher lever MicroShift for about 6 months; very nice. The real question is 'will the market accept it as an alternative to Sram and Shimano at the middle and higher end?'

I like choices


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

bikesdirect said:


> We have used Microshift for over a year on some entry bikes; the results are great. Customers love the action and we have had zero issues. Very nice stuff and probably underrated
> 
> We have been testing a bike with 20-speed higher lever MicroShift for about 6 months; very nice. The real question is 'will the market accept it as an alternative to Sram and Shimano at the middle and higher end?'
> 
> I like choices


Thanks for the reply. Shimano makes great components but I'd really like to see more choices. The Arsis shifters really look nice. Heck Microshift has an all white group, shades of the old Shimano Sante group.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey Mike, 

What are your thoughts on proprietary wheels?


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Local Hero said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> What are your thoughts on proprietary wheels?


Proprietary as in a special size or just made especially for BD?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

cs1 said:


> Proprietary as in a special size or just made especially for BD?


Proprietary in the same way that Motobecane frames are propriety. The factories from which Mike gets his frames are probably capable of producing high quality carbon wheel sets. Many companies equip their bikes with high quality house wheels. 

Some of the ebay sellers deal in both frames and wheels. For example, http://myworld.ebay.com/carbonzone/


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Local Hero said:


> Proprietary in the same way that Motobecane frames are propriety. The factories from which Mike gets his frames are probably capable of producing high quality carbon wheel sets. Many companies equip their bikes with high quality house wheels.
> 
> Some of the ebay sellers deal in both frames and wheels. For example, http://myworld.ebay.com/carbonzone/


I'd love to see some wheels out of BD.


----------

